# Wyandotte Michigan 3yr Male



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was looking thru pet finder and found this nice looking male who needs help he is at the wyandotte pound

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Ketone-Help!: Petfinder


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow! He is stunning! What a hunk!


----------

